# make panels or use plywood?



## AnimalAdrian (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

This is my first post. I am putting together a project for a media center using hard maple (it looks like an armoire). In order to make it deep enough to manage my TV a 4*8 3/4" plywood is very inefficient. I would need to buy 3 sheets. I did some math and found that getting 4/4 stock and making panels with three boards works out a little cheaper. I am looking at the sides of the cabinet running up to 26 3/8"w * 47"h. would it work out to biscuit join 3 9" boards and trim to make the panel, or suck it up and buy the ply. (this might give me the excuse to buy that Jointer)

I could get some efficiency if the grain runs lengthwise instead of up and down, I am worried that might look silly.

any suggestions would help.

Thank you,

Adrian


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread may help.


----------



## AnimalAdrian (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks it makes sense to go with the plywood and pony up the extra cash


----------

